

Ask HN: Simple, affordable support software for bootstraps? - rooshdi

Hi,<p>I'm bootstrapping a web service and have been looking for simple user support software, but all the services I've looked into are either bloated, too expensive, or lacking. I'm really just looking for something minimalistic with a faq and user feedback. I'm thinking of just using my own solution if I don't find anything suitable. Any suggestions?
======
quaffapint
Maybe you can find something in this nice thread...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137>

~~~
rooshdi
Thanks, I'll give it a read through.

